# First post, Long time reader



## Verbal Kent (Jul 21, 2011)

I've learned a ton from this board, thought I'd start posting.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 21, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Verbal Kent* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Caz Rad (Jul 21, 2011)

Welcome Verbal Kent!


----------



## Casey21 (Jul 21, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## SwoleZilla (Jul 21, 2011)

welcome to IM


----------



## quick01 (Jul 23, 2011)

Welcome!!


----------



## Gena Marie (Jul 25, 2011)

Welcome to the board.  Looking forward to your posts.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jul 25, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## dubz (Jul 25, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Calves of Steel (Jul 25, 2011)

welcome bud!


----------



## mr.mcgoo (Jul 27, 2011)

Welcome man


----------



## squigader (Jul 31, 2011)

Hey there! Welcome!


----------



## LovetaH19 (Aug 1, 2011)

welcome


----------



## silkysmooth (Aug 2, 2011)

hey


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Aug 2, 2011)

welcome


----------



## keepitreal (Aug 4, 2011)

Welcome! I joined for the same reason.


----------

